# 1996 B544 shock absorbers - anyone got a part number?



## martinf (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi guys

Just got the OE Fiat 'WAYASS AUTOS' rear shocks off my van, but am having little luck trying to cross-ref them to a mainstream brand of shock. Has anyone else already been through this exercise?

Many thanks for any information out there!

Martin


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

:13:35 Thank this member for this postReply with quote Report post Tweet This PostBack To Top

Geoff123 Subscriber 27/08/2012 

motorhome facts user without an avatar

Joined: Sep 04, 2006

Posts: 10

Thanked 3 times in 1 posts

MH: Hymer 564

Campsites
Gender: None specified

Status: Offline

Early Hymer Drivability Improvements 544/564 - Series 1989 - 1994


My new acquisition, a 1995 Hymer 564, Fiat Ducato 2.5TD, box chassis, is the fourth in some 40 years of motor home ownership.

Starting with a well-travelled air cooled Volkswagen High-Top and then on to a 1996 Swift 590 (lived in for 2 years whilst renovating a farmhouse in France) followed by two Hymers, a 544 and the current 564.

My background: went to school in Malta, apprenticeship with Smiths Aviation, Godalming, as a design draftsman, emigrated to Canada, returned to UK and then many years and businesses later, back to Wales by default and invested my pension fund in a restaurant. What a nightmare!

Current occupation, business/domestic debt counsellor and administrator. The business has been run for many years in tandem with owning an elderly Hymer, not an easy task...it's not unusual for me to come in with greasy palms and then switch back to helping a client on a re-possession in these difficult times.

Back to the Hymer, a self-confessed admirer of German engineering, these are the drivability improvements I have found worthwhile over the years.

1. First and foremost, aftermarket Air-Ride regardless of the manufacturer, they all work well and overcome the pivoted swinging overhang on the rear axle and eliminate to a large extent, that uneasy feeling when negotiating roundabouts.

2. If your van is over 10 years old or has over 50,000 on the clock, change the rear shocks, the ubiquitous Fiat number for mine is: 71712485, now virtually unobtainable, try Munro V2037, Quinton Hazel 127221 or KYB 445092, reverse engineered equivalents.

3. Apropos the above, front end dip, again, on roundabouts? Change the front shocks, Quinton Hazel, 129207, ensuring that you renew the sundry components to include the coil spring, spring strut bearing, thrust ring, needle roller bearing, upper spring seat and rebound rubber (still available from Fiat main dealers).

4. Sloppy gear change? Gear stick floundering around in a sea of mud? I recommend Delfin Designs gear linkage kit together with the renewal of the input shaft bush as a precaution, the owner, I now understand suffering from health problems, maligned by some, but not by me. Catch him on the right day, get on the right side of him, you won’t be disappointed by the results.

5. Exhaust manifold to engine block puffing, van over 10 years old? No luck with breaker’s yards? Have it taken off, welded and ground to suit. It’s quicker and cheaper!

6. Failed the MOT smoke test? Can’t find OEM replacements? I recommend Swadlincote Diesel; they will rebuild your injectors using suitable injectors from a similar engine and mail them back to you in no time.

7. Electrics not charging enough for total load, try checking for earth faults, engine to bodywork. It’s a typical problem with the older Fiat units.

That’s all for now……Another glass of red from my last trip to France is called for......Regards Geoff123.
Add to your buddylist View user's profile Send Personal Message
The following members of MHF thanked this poster
Mikemoss, Trippytinker, Bill_H

1111581 Post Posted: 2011-08-23, 15:23:41


----------



## martinf (Mar 21, 2010)

Many thanks for the comment. I had seen this (very helpful) post but wasn't sure if those shocks related to a '96 B544. I will check out those numbers.

I have since come to believe that even for this van there may have been a choice of suspension units so I guess a hopeful call to Hymer is in order...


----------

